# Hindi: X, The Hunter



## Au101

Hi guys,

I have a question about how titles would be formed in Hindi. In English, we append titles to a person's name, e.g. 'Alexander the Great', 'William the Conqueror' and 'Æthelred the Unræd', glorifying them or listing their achievements. We may also add formal titles, or positions, such as 'Prince Andrew, Duke of York'. My question is how one would do this in Hindi, in the instance of 'Bob, the hunter'. I know that the Hindi for hunter is शिकारी, so would ' बौब शिकारी' convey this idea adequately?

Thanks,
Au101.


----------



## Qureshpor

Au101 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about how titles would be formed in Hindi. In English, we append titles to a person's name, e.g. 'Alexander the Great', 'William the Conqueror' and 'Æthelred the Unræd', glorifying them or listing their achievements. We may also add formal titles, or positions, such as 'Prince Andrew, Duke of York'. My question is how one would do this in Hindi, in the instance of 'Bob, the hunter'. I know that the Hindi for hunter is शिकारी, so would ' बौब शिकारी' convey this idea adequately?
> 
> Thanks,
> Au101.


 
Yes.


----------



## Au101

Thanks a lot


----------



## Qureshpor

Au101 said:


> Thanks a lot



*You are welcome, "Gold" Sahib!*


----------



## greatbear

I would rather go for शिकारी बॉब.


----------



## Au101

Hi greatbear,

Thanks a lot, I wonder if you could help me with the grammatical reasons for this - only that was what I would originally have thought, but my Hindi-speaking friend felt it awkward.

Thanks.


----------



## Qureshpor

Au101 said:


> Hi greatbear,
> 
> Thanks a lot, I wonder if you could help me with the grammatical reasons for this - only that was what I would originally have thought, but my Hindi-speaking friend felt it awkward.
> 
> Thanks.



*To me, shikaarii Bob would imply "Hunter Bob" as opposed to "Bob the Hunter". That is why I suggested "Bob shikaarii". In Urdu, we use the Persian izaafat for this type of construction, e.g. Sikandar-i-'Azam (Alexander the Great". I did n't bring this into the equation because you were asking about Hindi.*


----------



## greatbear

बौब शिकारी would be an unnatural construction in Hindi; as a native Hindi speaker, it sounds odd to me unless you want to say a whole tribe is of शिकारीs (hunters) and बौब is one of them. It takes away all the individuality from Bob and makes him appear to belong to a certain group of people whose profession is hunting.
शिकारी बौब is the only option in Hindi, though alone in itself it would present both meanings: Bob the Hunter and Hunter Bob. It is the context that would have to phrased well in Hindi so that the reader can know what nuance is meant.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> बौब शिकारी would be an unnatural construction in Hindi; as a native Hindi speaker, it sounds odd to me unless you want to say a whole tribe is of शिकारीs (hunters) and बौब is one of them. It takes away all the individuality from Bob and makes him appear to belong to a certain group of people whose profession is hunting.
> शिकारी बौब is the only option in Hindi, though alone in itself it would present both meanings: Bob the Hunter and Hunter Bob. It is the context that would have to phrased well in Hindi so that the reader can know what nuance is meant.



*It would be interesting to hear what other Urdu/Hindi speakers' views are.

Pat the Postman     = Pat who is a postman (and not a baker etc)
Sindbaad jahaazii    = Sindbad the Sailor
Bob shikaarii           = Bob the Hunter

(Emphasis on profession)

Postman Pat          = The postman whose name is Pat
shikaarii Bob          =  The hunter whose name is Bob  

Here, I think the emphasis is on the name and not the profession.

Essentially, if Pat the  postman and Postman Pat are identical, then Bob shikaarii and shikaarii Bob are also identical. But I am not a 100% sure that they are.

*


----------



## tonyspeed

bob naam kaa shikaaree


----------



## Faylasoof

In Urdu it’ll be as below, either with or without an _ezafat_ construction. The one without is the same as in Hindi.

I chose the name _sikandar _(Alexander) just for ease of transcription into Urdu as it is a common name in the East, unlike Bob!

Alexander, the Hunter:

 سكندر شكاری_ sikandar-e-shikaarii_
سكندر شكار باز _sikandar-e-shikaar baaz_
سكندر شكارچی _sikandar-e-shikaarchii_ 
سكندر شكار افگن_ sikandar-e-shikaar afgan_
سكندر صیاد _sikandar-e-Sayyaad_
  شكاری سكندر _shikaarii sikandar_
شكار باز سكندر_ shikaar baaz sikandar_
شكارچی سكندر _shikaarchi sikandar_
شكار افگن سكندر _shikaar afgan sikandar_ 
بہيليا سكندر _baheliyaa __/ bahelyaa__ sikandar_

 [  بہيليا  बहेलिया _baheliyaa / bahelyaa_ = hunter, game keeper etc.]


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> In Urdu it’ll be as below, either with or without an _ezafat_ construction. The one without is the same as in Hindi.
> 
> I chose the name _sikandar _(Alexander) just for ease of transcription into Urdu as it is a common name in the East, unlike Bob!
> 
> Alexander, the Hunter:
> 
> سكندر شكاری_ sikandar-e-shikaarii_
> سكندر شكار باز _sikandar-e-shikaar baaz_
> سكندر شكارچی _sikandar-e-shikaarchii_
> سكندر شكار افگن_ sikandar-e-shikaar afgan_
> سكندر صیاد _sikandar-e-Sayyaad_
> شكاری سكندر _shikaarii sikandar_
> شكار باز سكندر_ shikaar baaz sikandar_
> شكارچی سكندر _shikaarchi sikandar_
> شكار افگن سكندر _shikaar afgan sikandar_
> بہيليا سكندر _baheliyaa __/ bahelyaa__ sikandar_
> 
> [  بہيليا  बहेलिया _baheliyaa / bahelyaa_ = hunter, game keeper etc.]



*Where does the construction, "Sindbaad Jahaazii" fit in your scheme of things, if at all?*


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> *
> Where does the construction, "Sindbaad Jahaazii" fit in your scheme of things, if at all?*


  It is actually _sindbaad-e-baHrii _سندباد بحري ! In the original Arabic:السندباد البحري _as-sindbaad al-baHrii_ / _as-sindubaad al-baHrii_ !


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> It is actually _sindbaad-e-baHrii _سندباد بحري ! In the original Arabic:السندباد البحري _as-sindbaad al-baHrii_ / _as-sindubaad al-baHrii_ !



*Be that as it may, Platts in his " A Grammar of the Hindustani or Urdu Language" gives "Sindbaad Jahaazii" without the izaafat.*


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> *Be that as it may, Platts in his " A Grammar of the Hindustani or Urdu Language" gives "Sindbaad Jahaazii" without the izaafat.*


  I've heard both with and without the izaafat! I prefer the former because we borrowed this _tarkii_b from Farsi which includes the _izaafat_.


----------

